# official posting Lanier winter Jon boat series



## bensonjesse29 (Jul 25, 2014)

Lanier Winter Jon Boat Series

Club dues are 40 dollars per boat one time and goes the classic at the end of the series 

Event entry fees are 20 dollars per boat 

Big fish side pot is 10 dollars per boat (optional)

Series Schedule

1.--October 4th--War Hill Park --Safelight to 2pm

2.--October 18th--Toto Creek Park --Safelight to 2pm

3.--November 15th--Thompson Bridge Park--Safelight to 2pm

4.--November 29th--Young Deer Park --Safelight to 2pm

5.--December 13th--Six Mile Park --Safelight to 2pm

6.--January 3rd--Bald Ridge Marina --Safelight to 2pm

7.--January 17th-Classic (TBD)--Safelight to 2pm



RULES 

1.--Electric only 

2.- -5 fish limit 

3.- -Fish must be at least 14 inches on a golden rule 

4.- -Any fish weighed in short will result in a half pound deduction and that fish will not be weighed more than one short fish will result in a disqualification from that event. A courtesy measure is allowed if declared before fish are put on scale.

5.- -Late to weigh in will result in a .5 pound deduction per min late anything after 10 minutes is a disqualification.

6.--If late to blast off You must call me and let me know you running late and once at the lake you have to find a member of the club to verify your live well is empty before you start fishing

7.--All fish must be kept in a live well or cooler and no fish may be kept on a stringer.

8.--There is a .5 pound deduction for dead fish up to 2 dead fish may be weighed in any more than 2 will result in a disqualification from that event.

9.-  -Be courteous to all teams and respect fishing boundaries don’t cut some one off. 

10.-  -All disputes will be voted on by the members and the final decision will be made by majority rule.

Payout = 1-7 boats 1 place/ 8+ boats 2 places/ anything over 15 boats will activate a third pay place. 100%payout at each event

To register for this please email Jesse Benson at benson.jesse29@gmail.com

Or call Jesse at 770-605-1425


----------



## bensonjesse29 (Jul 30, 2014)

The classic ramp drawing will be done at the conclusion of the bald ridge tournament with all members putting their choice of ramp on paper and placing them in a hat 
One vote per boat/team 
One slip of paper will be drawn by a random member and that will be the ramp used for the classic


----------



## bensonjesse29 (Aug 11, 2014)

Teams list 
Angler. Co-Angler
1. Jesse B. And  Nathan C.
2. Jason P. And TBA
3. Joe M. And Chris 
4. Matt and Will 
5. Bryce and Garrett 
6. Jackson County HS Team 3
7. Jackson County HS Team 4
8. Jackson County HS Team 5
9. J.B. and Sean 
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

When the first event date gets here I would like to hold a short meeting before we start fishing to answer questions and go over the points system for the trail it would be ideal to do this 30 min before safe light


----------



## bensonjesse29 (Sep 4, 2014)

Bump


----------



## ja88red (Sep 4, 2014)

I might join the action for a few tournaments


----------



## bensonjesse29 (Sep 4, 2014)

Sounds good Ja88red.


----------



## rednecktoyotamudder (Sep 16, 2014)

Gonna try to get in on some of these


----------



## bensonjesse29 (Sep 19, 2014)

Awesome man sounds good


----------



## bensonjesse29 (Oct 2, 2014)

First event of the trail is this Saturday expecting a decent turn out at war hill boat ramp Saturday morning I will be there at 6 am to start paper work and take dues.


----------



## mrbass1000 (Oct 6, 2014)

Any results?


----------



## bensonjesse29 (Oct 7, 2014)

It was brutal took seven pounds to win


----------



## bensonjesse29 (Oct 7, 2014)

Winds were 15+ sustained


----------



## mrbass1000 (Oct 7, 2014)

Good job. I will try to make the next one.


----------



## mrbass1000 (Oct 7, 2014)

How many boats showed up?


----------



## bensonjesse29 (Oct 8, 2014)

We had 2 boats but I got phone calls from other Anglers the night before and morning of saying they were not going to risk the wind at war hill and that they will make the toto creek one. I am expecting to have around 8 boats at toto creek.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a 13 ft  x 4 1/2 tri hull that is a short sided boat  .At the moment all I haveis a trolling motor for it .Will this boat work for the touurnments


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Oct 11, 2014)

I forgot it is a fiberglass boat


----------



## bensonjesse29 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes all I ask is that the boat has trolling motors for its propulsion. If some one with a bass boats wants to fish these events they are welcome to. But they must not use their gas motor during the event other than loading and unloading the boat on the trailer. They have to move around the lake with the trolling motor only like everyone else in our events


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you ,I am still working on my boat .Would love to fish some  tournaments next year if I get finished with it .


----------



## bensonjesse29 (Oct 16, 2014)

Next event this Saturday expecting a good number of boats at toto creek. I will be there at 6 am to start paper work and check in


----------



## ja88red (Oct 22, 2014)

How did it go?


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm guessing it was another awesome turn out???


----------



## bensonjesse29 (Nov 10, 2014)

We have canceled the season Thanks
not enough boats to make it worth the money as of now I had boats confirm they would be there an never show front he event


----------

